# [solved]  All /dev/sd* devices missing

## erge

As soon as i am using another udev higher as 149 then i get the following trouble in the /dev/sd* there are no disks devices visible, and the fdisk /dev/sda is not working.

If i do now an emerge to the old level of the udev  (emerge -av  =udev-149)  then it works and i can see my devices in the /dev/sd* and the fidk /dev/sda is working. It works only with the udev 149 level in my environment, i did try several options to make a new kernel but without success.

#CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

#CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

#CONFIG_IDE=y

Hardware environment

Power Mac G5 Quad 2.5 Ghz (M9592LL/A)

250 GB serial ATA

PCI express slots

Gentoo environment

powerppc ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/10.0/32bit-userland/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 ppc64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-ppc64-PPC970MP,_altivec_supported-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Oct 2010 18:30:22 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mcpu=970"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mcpu=970"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa altivec berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gcc64 gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jack jack-tmfs jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppc ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session sndfile spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="aoa aoa-fabric-layout aoa-onyx aoa-soundbus aoa-soundbus-i2s aoa-tas aoa-toonie powermac usb-audio via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint mach64 mga nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

powerppc ~ # 

Last edited by erge on Sun Dec 19, 2010 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

erge,

Please rebuild your kernel with 

```
[ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools
```

off.

Its not been needed for several years, now udev will not work when its on.

----------

## erge

Thank you for the hint but i did already switching off this feature in the kernel in the past unfortunately without success

```
[ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools    
```

----------

## VoidMage

See, if you have correct kernel settings for your hard drive controllers.

----------

## erge

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> See, if you have correct kernel settings for your hard drive controllers.

 

Please give me an hint about this issue how can i obtain the correct kernel settings for my machine ?

Original i was using in the past the "make g5_defconfig" settings. My Serial ATA settings in the Kernel looks like following:

```
powerppc linux # cat .config | grep -i _sata

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

powerppc linux #
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

erge,

Your kernel SATA Drivers are ok or you would not get to boot with any udev version. You would get kernel panic ... VFS ... unknown-block (x,y).

If you want us to check them, post the output of lspic.

What does 

```
uname -a 
```

show?

When did you last rebuild your kernel ?

----------

## erge

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> erge,
> 
> Your kernel SATA Drivers are ok or you would not get to boot with any udev version. You would get kernel panic ... VFS ... unknown-block (x,y).
> 
> If you want us to check them, post the output of lspic.
> ...

 

At the following date 

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 12978106 Nov 15 20:16 vmlinux
```

puhh my fault sorry 

i did not copy this vmlinux to the "cp vmlinux /boot/kernel-2.6.34" i just did the "ybin -v" after coping the Kernel to the right directory and booting the machine i can see the following:

Version

```
powerppc boot # uname -a

Linux powerppc 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #18 SMP Mon Nov 15 20:15:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic ppc64 PPC970MP, altivec supported PowerMac11,2 GNU/Linux

powerppc boot # 
```

```
powerppc dev # ls -lart /dev/sda*

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  4 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 10 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  8 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  6 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  2 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  7 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  5 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  9 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  3 Nov 16 21:58 /dev/sda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 Nov 16 22:02 /dev/sda

```

And also the mac-fdisk is running perfect

```
powerppc dev # mac-fdisk /dev/sda 

/dev/sda

Command (? for help): p

/dev/sda

        #                    type name                  length   base      ( size )  system

/dev/sda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                     63 @ 1         ( 31.5k)  Partition map

/dev/sda2         Apple_Bootstrap bootstrap               1600 @ 64        (800.0k)  NewWorld bootblock

/dev/sda3         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 boot                  260096 @ 1664      (127.0M)  Linux native

/dev/sda4              Apple_Free Extra                    448 @ 261760    (224.0k)  Free space

/dev/sda5               Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_1 209715200 @ 262208    (100.0G)  HFS

/dev/sda6               Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_3    409600 @ 209977408 (200.0M)  HFS

/dev/sda7         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                16777216 @ 210387008 (  8.0G)  Linux swap

/dev/sda8         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 root               260046848 @ 227164224 (124.0G)  Linux native

/dev/sda9         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 home                 1185792 @ 487211072 (579.0M)  Linux native

/dev/sda10             Apple_Free Extra                    304 @ 488396864 (152.0k)  Free space

Block size=512, Number of Blocks=488397168

DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0

Command (? for help): 

powerppc dev #
```

Problem is solved i would like to say thank-you for the support

----------

## idella4

erge

could you write [solved] by your title thread then

----------

